# New Toy For Grandson



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Grandson was coming for a visit so I figured I'd better make him something to keep his mind occupied at least for a little while.

I had these plans for a while. They said the parts were all traceable. Riiight. They were, but the lines all crisscrossed each other on both sides of the roadmap.









So off they went to MEBCWD. He turned them into a file for my CNC machine.









Started cutting parts









Hope they all fit









Rockers were exactly the same size









It's going together with very few problems so far - Rounded the corners off with a round over bit









A couple of adjustments and it's on the rocker platform









Now we add a little paint - mixed Hunter Green and Gloss White. Added some plastic eyes and painted the mouth.

















Good Nuff!!!!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> ...Good Nuff!!!!


I'll say. That is a really nice rocking toy. I sure like it.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work John


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

That's great John. I saw all the pices and thought you'd made him a jigsaw :wink:


----------



## Crfdell (Mar 17, 2017)

Awsome great job hope he had fun on it


----------



## ggom (Apr 5, 2017)

Nice toy good job

Regards

Gérard


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

A great toy and nice use of cnc. Well done.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Turned out great.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Was sure a lot easier once you did your magic, Mike.


----------



## fdcox (Dec 3, 2007)

Very nice.....


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm probably too big, otherwise I'd give it a try! Nice toy, John.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice. What is MEBCWD? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Knothead47 said:


> Nice. What is MEBCWD? Inquiring minds want to know.


One of our resident CNC gurus! :grin:


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Judging from his name, he must be Polish or Hungarian.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

super Grandpa award..


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Great job, John!
Remember those from when you were a kid? Brontosaurus I mean...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> Great job, John!
> Remember those from when you were a kid? Brontosaurus I mean...


I found a small one and wanted to keep it for a pet --- Mom wouldn't let me. Said the cave was too small!


----------

